# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  حواجب مرسومة أكثر من اسبوعين صبغة حواجب الطبيعة+كحل مغربي +مجموعة الاركانة لبياض رائع

## السنيوورة

> هلا حبيبتي ,, كل اللي شاف حواجبي مات عليهم  والكل يسألني من وين  والحين بطلب حق ربيعاتي اريد من صبغة الحواجب عدد 4 من اللون البني لو سمحتي 
> 
> العنوان :
> =======0





> هلا اختي
> 
> فديتج اطمنج وصلت طلبيتي اليوم الصبح 
> وبصرااحه عيبني وااايد وجربته وطلع رووعه ريحتيني من القلم والتحديد كل شوي-
> 
> غناتي لو شئ وحده زياده عند المندوبه خبريني لاني اريدها لربيعتي
> ولو ما شئ حاليا عندها احجزيلي وحده ضروري
> 
> ومشكووره الغلا
> ...






> مرحبا السنيووووره
> 
> حبيت اكتب عن تجربتي بعد مااوصلت الاغراااض ومشكوووره على المرود والجحااال فديتج
> 
> بنسبه لصبغت الحوااااااجب والله شي يهبل يجنن والله حتى ماااتبين صبغه وبعد يصبغ على اليلد ويسد الفرغااات سويت حق الوااالده بعد والله استااانست واااايد حتى ربيعاتهااا شئلوهاا شو سويتي في حوايبج
> قااالتلهم على السر والحين ثنتين منهم يبووون نفس الصبغه وعن نفسي والله عمري مااستخدمت قلم حواااجب بس قويت قلبي وحطيت من الصبغه والله شي عجيييب خالتي وبنت خاالتي وخواااتي اتخبلن لن انا سويت قبل امي وعقب حطيتلها وعطيتها 3 غراش ومشكوره على الجحااال والله يهبل وشكل المرود وااايد حلو تمنيت اصور الاغراض قبل لا استعملهم بس يلا المره اليايه بصورهن وبحطهم حق البنااات
> 
> ويزااج الله خير ويفرحج مثل ماا فرحتي امااايه عزيزتي 
> وبعدني بطلب بس بجوف منوو يبا عسب اطلب مره وحده 
> ...



هلا وغلا فيكم اخواتي وحبيباتي سيدات بنات الامارات وكل العالم العربي الاسلامي
وهالمره عندي مفاااااااااااااااااااااجأه لكل العرايس اللي حواجبهم خفيفه ومتوهقين برسمها 
ولكل الحباااااايب اللي كل اسبوعين وهي في المشغل تصبغ وتشقر حواجبها
اللي عندي الكحل المغربي للحواجب او الحرقوص كما نسميه يدوووووووووووم (((اسبوعين ))) او اكثر لا ينمسح مع الوضوء او الغسل ولا يمنع وصول الماء الي الاعضاء
ولونه اسود وفي اللون البني 
وكل مكوناته طبيعيه 100% 
ولا يسبب حساسيه ولا اي اضرار بالبشره
_
والي تستفسر هل مجرب نعم اختي اقول انه مجرب وناجح جدا وما منه اي اضرار_

*ويجي في غرشة صغيره غير مملوءة يعني الكمية في الغرش قليلة لكن مفعوله رائعسعر الحبة 80 درهم سعر

اللون المتوفر بني غامق ميال للاسود* 

[B] الدرزن اي 12 حبة 600 درهم ل شاملة الشحن حتى باب بيتك




_وهذي صورته_





والله فرصه ماتتعوض

وطريقته 

ينحط عالحاجب وترسمي بالعود شكل الي تريدي يكون للحاجب عندك تقريبا نص ساعة حتى تحددي الرسمة وتتركيه تقريبا نص يوم حتى تحسي انه جف وتغسليه عادي وبالنهاية تحصلي على حواجب مرسوم لمدة طويلة 
والي حواجبها غليظة بعد ماتشقري تاخدي عود مدبب وترسمي الرسمه اللي تناسبك وتتركينه لين مايجف وبعدين تغسلينه

وهو يصبغ الجلد والشعر

وبالنسبه للبنات اللي عندهم شك في حكمه هذي فتوى تبيح استخدامه
ما حكم استعمال مادة الحرقوص للنساء؟ وهل يعتبر ناقضا للوضوء؟

الفتوى : 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فقد سبق في الفتوى رقم: 52732، بيان حقيقة الحرقوص إضافة إلى التصريح بجوازه، وأنه ليس من قبيل الوشم الممنوع بل هو مؤقت.

كما تقدم في الفتوى رقم:1930، الضوابط الشرعية لإباحة الزينة للمرأة فينبغي الرجوع إليها، والحرقوص لا ينقض الوضوء وقد سبقت نواقض الوضوء مفصلة في الفتوى رقم:1795 . 

لكن إذا كان الوشم المذكور في أعضاء الوضوء أو بعضها وكان له جِرم يمنع وصول الماء إلى البشرة فلا يجزئ الوضوء مع وجوده في هذه الحالة، وإذا لم يوجد حائل يمنع وصول الماء بأن وجدت خطوط أو زخارف بألوان فقط فلا تؤثر على صحة الوضوء. وراجع الفتوى رقم: 32719 ، والفتوى رقم: 51457.

والله أعلم. 


*المنتج التاني والحصري للسنيوورة*

*


كحل مغربي رائع عن تجربة

كحل سواده فاحم يدووم في العين كما انه علاج رائع 

لكل من تبحث عن التميز الجمال والصحة مالها غير السنيوورة ومتجرها الراقي والحمد لله

كحل السنيوورة الطبيعي مع مرود رائع لتتميزي 

شهادة احدى العضوات الي جربته






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام الوصاايف

لا حبيبتي بضاعتج وايد حلوه وأنا كنت بندم لو ما طلبت الأثمد لانه وايد حلو أستعملته على طول وحطيت لعيالي بعد 
روعه بصراحه ،،،، بس العلبتين المسكرات واحد أسود واحد بني كله للحواجب







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zezenya

السلام عليكم
كيفك اختي؟
وصلني الكحل صراحه ماتوقعته كذا ابدا
روعه قليل عليه
مره فحمي وناعم ومايالم العين ابدا 
صارت عيوني تتنظف يوميا لين الحمدلله تشافوا من الاحمرار
صراحه ماقصرتي معاي ووصلني بسرعه
الف شكر حبيبتي 
ولي عوده اطلب لصديقاتي لانهم كلهم انبهروا بيه!



صورة قريبة لغرش الكحل




مفاجاة كحل اثمد باللون الازرق والبني جودة وجمال وطبيعي وامن 

[IMG]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/13074526964.jpg[/IMG]

وسعر مفاجأة فقط 65 درهم للكحل 





دائما مع مهرجان السنيوورة لتكسير الاسعار

مجموعة للبشرة صحية راقية والاهم طبيعية مضمونة ما منها اي ضرر نهائي

مجموعتي الحصرية الحمد لله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حليب فراوله

هلا اختي مبروك عليج الشهر 

هي وصلت الطلبيه مشكوره وايد من يومين بديت استخدم زيت الاركان ادهنه على ويهي فليل والصبح اغسله بالصابونه ما ادري بس احس بفرق شوي حتى اخوي قال لي شو امسويه في ويهج جان استانس يلا ان شاء الله ينفعني

مشكووووووووره غناتي وما قصرتي 



مجموعة الاركانة الاصلية 




المجموعة كما مبين بالصورة تتكون من 

زيت اركان الطبيعي المستخرج بطريقة تقليدية محافظة على كل عناصره الاساسية25 مل

صابونة الاركان الطبيعية تماما حجم عادي

الصابونة تغسل بها الوجه عادي الزيت يدهن به بالليل فقط الوجه الرقبة واي منطقة من الجسم وايضا للشعر

المجموعة مميزاتها للي ما يعرف هوانه غني جدا بفتامين E انه مرممة للبشرة محارب الندوب والجراح يصفي البشرة بشكل رائع محاربة للاسواد والبقع البنية مغدي لها للشعر و مقوي جدا للاظافر يعني مافي تكسر بعد استعماله

المجموعة تصلح للاطفال والكبار ولجميع الاعمار

المجموعة معترف ومصرح بها من وزارة الصحة 

سعر مجموعة الاركانة الاصلية هو

180 درهم اماراتي





للطلب ارجوا ارسال البيانات على الخاص

التوصيل سلم واستلم

الثمن التوصيل 25 والمناطق الغربية 45 

*


*


حياكن الله غالياتي وبالتوفيق للجميع يارب*





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## ملكة الليل غاليري

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## zezenya

مووووفقه ياقلبي

انا جد ارتحت على الجحل مررره روعه

----------


## &هجير&

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

موفقــــــــــــــــــــــ ان شاء الله ــــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sha2: 


> بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

بالتوفيج^_^

----------


## fatentus

**


*فوووووووووووووووووق لعيونج حبيبتي*

----------


## ساحرة العيون

بالتوفيق حبوبة

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

موووووووفقه يارب

----------


## الحلاه

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ..

----------


## طيف وردي

قـــولي مـــعــــاي......

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه 
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه 
وإن كان قريبا فيسره 
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## لولو الجميلة

بالتوافيييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## fatentus

**


*للرفع لعيونج حبيبتي*

----------


## قمر السنين

موفقة يارب

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD



----------


## fatentus



----------


## baby21

الكحول اللي عندك بلدي ديال الدار ؟

ومن فين اينا مدينة

----------


## حرم بوسواف

الســــــــــــــــــــــ عليـــــــــــــــــج والرحمه ــــــــــــــــــــــــلام
الصراحه الغاليه عيبتني اعروضج الحلوه وحابه اطلب منج 
الحمام المغربي وصبغة الحواجب واتمنى منج الرد يالغاليه :SubhanAllah: 
والله يوفقتج يالغاليه ويزيدج من خيره

----------


## السنيوورة

> الكحول اللي عندك بلدي ديال الدار ؟
> 
> ومن فين اينا مدينة


 :Rad: 

الكحل صنع منزلي اختي

وانا من الدار البيضاء

----------


## fatentus

*مووووووووفقه حبيبتي* 


*للرفع*

----------


## رووررريت

موووووووفقه

----------


## fatentus

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## غلو11

اللــــــ ـ ـ ـ ــــــــهـ يوفقـــ ـ ـ ـ ــج الغالية

----------


## moz

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق الغاليه

----------


## moz

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييق الغاليه

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله و بحمده 

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

" اللهم افتح علينا ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشر علينا خزائن علمك

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## moz

*موفقه الغاليه*

----------


## moz

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## ملكة الذوق

أسأل الله ألا تغرب شمس هذة الجمعة الا وقد أعطاكم ثلاثا:

أولها: رزق كينابيع العيون.
ثانيها: بشرى لم تخطر لكم على بال.
ثالثها: أن يمحوا الرحيم عنكم سيئات السنين

اللهم آمين

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب غالياتي

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُـــــــــمَّ ..

فَارِجَ الْهَمِّ ،،، كَاشِفَ الْغَمِّ ,,، 
مُجِيبَ دَعْوَةِ المُضطَرِّيــــنَ ،,

رَحْمنَ الدُّنْـــيَا وَالآخِــــرَةِ ,,
وَرَحِيمَهُمـــَا أَنْتَ تَرْحَمُني ,,

فَارْحَمْنِي بِرَحْمَــــــةٍ ...
تُغْنِيني بِــــهَا ...

عَنْ رَحْمَـــةِ مَنْ سِــوَاكَ

----------


## أحلى ملك

موفقة

----------


## السنيوورة

•°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه)

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## fatentus

**



*مووووفقه حبيبتي*

----------


## السنيوورة

وياك والجميع يارب

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## binte_almagri

بالتوفيق دائما مميزة

----------


## غلا25

موفقه

----------


## السنيوورة

( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه

----------


## fatentus

**



*uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## هيام2

مساء الفل اسماء

----------


## fatentus

*موووووووووووووفقه غناااتي*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّم آمين

----------


## هند سلطان

ربي يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## وحليلي أنا

مرحبا اختي اذا ما عليج امر ممكن نشوف درجة لون صبغة الحواجب اللي لونها بني؟

----------


## سيدة الانتظار

الله يوفقج

----------


## السنيوورة

*سبحان الله وبحمدة
سبحان الله العظيم*

----------


## Um Shouq

بالتوفيق حبوبة ...

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمدة
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت دريب

موفقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــة

----------


## الساحرة العنيدة

الله يوفقج حبيبتي بغيت اللون البني وكيف أقدر أخذة وهذا إيميلي [email protected] أرجو الرد باسرع وقت لانة عندي عرس

----------


## مراكش2006

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء

----------


## nadamoda

بالتوفيق انشاء الله حبوبه

----------


## السنيوورة

ياذا الجلال والاكرام ادعوك باسمك الاعظم الذي اذا دعيت به استجبت ان تعطيها من خيرك الكثير خيرك الذى لاينضب وان تعطيها خير يومها هى واهل بيتها وابعدهم عن شر مافيه انك يارب سميع الدعاء,

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## عود ميثاء

موفقة الغالية

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

الله يوفقج غناتي ويرزقج من حلاله الطيب

----------


## بسمه الحياه



----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## حبوبة وسواس

مرحبا اختي ,,, بغيت صبغه الحواجب ,,, ممم غرشتين
,,, خلص ولا بعد ,, ؟؟؟

----------


## السنيوورة

تم الرد على الخاص وحياك الله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## غلا25

موفقه

----------


## shaikha1982

الله يوفقج

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## fmvipfm

اكثر من رائع

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك

----------


## السنيوورة

:Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك

----------


## MSMS

*السلام عليكم..

حبيبتي بغيت كحل واحد ؟...*

----------


## السنيوورة

وعليكم السلام والرحمة

هلا اختي

تم الرد على الخاص الغلا

----------


## باريسا

بالتوفيق

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك

----------


## alfatami

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان ربي العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## -ur style-

good luck

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## قوطي فيمتو

رووووووعه ربي يووفقج

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## عبير الغيثي

موفقة الغلا

----------


## السنيوورة

هلاااااااااا

----------


## rak_soul

بالتوفيج الغالية

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده........سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## وسط الغيد

مشكورة حبيبتى واييد بصراحة الحرقوص رووووووووعة

----------


## السنيوورة

العفو اختي الحمد لله انه عجبك وهلا بك الغلا اي وقت

----------


## غلا25

موفقه

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده........سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## *أمل*

اللــهـــ يـوفقجـ أختيــ (^__^)

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم يا رب العالمين أرزقنا رزقا حلالا طيبا لا يفقر بعده أبدا

" اللهم "ان كان رزقنا في السماء فانزله، وان كان في الارض فاخرجه، وان كان بعيدا فقربه، وان كان قريبا فيسره، وان كان قليلا فكثره، وان كان كثيرا فزده وبارك لنا فيه يا رب العالمين

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## فطامي 99

موفقه اختي

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## دلووعة حبيبها

موفقه انشاءالله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ..

----------


## السنيوورة

اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ

----------


## Bitter Sweet

بالتوفيق حبوبه ....

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## موكارجي

موفقه

----------


## عباة مشقوقة

اختي توصلين السعودية 
موفقه حبيبتي

----------


## السنيوورة

هلا اختي اكيد الغلا حياك الله

----------


## fiafy

*موفقة الغلا
*

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، تَهْدِي بِهَا قَلْبِي، وَتَجْمَعُ بِهَا أَمْرِي، وَتَلُمُّ بِهَا شَعَثِي، وَتَحْفَظُ بِهَا غَائِبِي، وَتَرْفَعُ بِهَا شَاهِدِي، وَتُبَيِّضُ بِهَا وَجْهِي، وَتُزَكِّي بِهَا عَمَلِي، وَتُلْهِمُنِي بِهَا رُشْدِي، وَتَرُدُّ بِهَا أُلفَتِي، وَتَعْصِمُنِي بِهَا مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ. اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ إِيِمَانَاً أَهْتَدِي بِه، وَنُورَاً أَقْتَدِي بِه، وَرِزْقَاً حَلاَلاً أَكْتَفِي بِه.

اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَمَلَنَا كُلَّهُ خَالِصَاً لِوَجْهِكَ الكَرِيمِ*

----------


## mero0oh

بالتووؤووفيييييييج ^^

----------


## السنيوورة

:Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## هواجس خير

موووفقة غناتي

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

تسلمين غااليتي على المنتجاات الطبيعيه
بس فيه بعض الصور ما طلعولي
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب قمرات

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب اخواتي

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده,, سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده,, سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم إن كـــــــــــــان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كـــــــــــــان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كـــــــــــــان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كـــــــــــــان قريبا فيسره
وإن كـــــــــــــان قليلا فكثره
وإن كـــــــــــــان كثيرا فبارك لها فيه
اللهم أميييييييين

----------


## جرح صامت

ررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام منصور

ممكن توفري لي قوالب الحواجب باخذ بالجملة

----------


## السنيوورة

هلا اختي ما اوفر قوالب الحواجب

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده,,,سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## هواجس خير

موووفقة حبيبتي

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده,,,سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## القلب السامي

موفقه

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده,,,سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## السنيوورة

:SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:

----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## Um Soltan

مبارك عليك العيد اختي بس حبيت استفسر عن صبغة الحواجب لوسمحتي
وكيفية طلبها وممكن ترسلي صورة الغرشه لانها مب ظاهرة

----------


## .+ Swan +.

gooood luck

----------


## راعية الدلوعة

*هلا يالغلا ......انا اريد صبغة الحواجب بلون البني والثاني لون اسود+كحل الللي بثمانين +ياليتج توفريلي مبرد الرجول والحمام امغربي الاصلي عدد ثنين اذا تقدرين ومشكووووووره يالغلا وكل عام وانتي بمليارر خير

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله غاليتي

----------


## السنيوورة

(لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير) ...

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## السنيوورة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=160

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## rotag6

موووووووووووووووووووووووووووفقة

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,*

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,*

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,*

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة 
تفيض بها خيراتـــــــك 
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــك 
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك 
وتزيد بها أفضـــــــالك 

وأعوذ بك ,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك 
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك 
وتنقطع عني أرزاقـــــك 
وتنتهي عني بركاتـــــك 
وتذهب عني أفضالــــك

----------


## ام رويلى

اختى بغيت كحل وحرقوص

----------


## السنيوورة

حياك الله على الخاص

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن.

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## a-0o

الغالية اذا ابي صبغة الحواجب هل هي متوفرة حاليا 
ارجو الرد على الخاص 
مشكوورة

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أم شيخوو123

ربي يوفقج

----------


## أم شيخوو123

موووووووووفقه000

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## نحله سمره

ادا ممكن الاغراض توصل للبيت ولا انا اروح استلمهم

----------


## نحله سمره

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نحله سمره

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## السنيوورة

التوصيل بيكون على البيت سلم واسلم وتم الرد على الخاص اختي 

وهلا بك

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,,

----------


## أم شيخوو123

(((((موووووووووفقه))))

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## etoile

موفقة الغالية

----------


## نوريتا

مرحبا حبيبتي ... كيف بالنسبه للتوصيل لخارج الامارات؟ 
وبغيت اسألج بعد اذا الجحال الأثمد عادي للبيبيات؟؟ ما يأثر عليهم؟
أتريا ردج..

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أم شيخوو123

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم
إني أسألك نعمة دائمــة
تفيض بها خيراتــــــــك
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــــك
وتتضاعف بها بركاتــك
وتزيد بها أفضــــــــالك
وأعــــــــــــــــــــــوذ بك
من أن تزول عني نعمـك
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك
وتنقطع عني أرزاقــــــك
وتنتهي عني بركاتــــــك
وتذهب عني أفضالــــــك

==========

----------


## أم شيخوو123

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم
إني أسألك نعمة دائمــة
تفيض بها خيراتــــــــك
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــــك
وتتضاعف بها بركاتــك
وتزيد بها أفضــــــــالك
وأعــــــــــــــــــــــوذ بك
من أن تزول عني نعمـك
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك
وتنقطع عني أرزاقــــــك
وتنتهي عني بركاتــــــك
وتذهب عني أفضالــــــك

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## سوليدير

بالتوفييييق ان شاء الله

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## السنيوورة

:Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ام_جمعه

مووووووفقه بأذن الله 

^^

----------


## tooo.ta

هلا الغاليه..

أبغي من صبغة الحواجب..بعدها متوفره؟؟

بليز ردي علي برساله خاصه ما عليج أمر

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## AUMESSA

موفقه....موفقه

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أم شيخوو123

مووووفقه

----------


## أم شيخوو123

موووووووفقه

----------


## السنيوورة

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## To0o0ota

بالتوفيق يا رب

----------


## مروهاج

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن..
يارب ارحم جدتي

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## أم شيخوو123

للهم 
إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,
وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## أم شيخوو123

للهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,
وأعوذ بك ,,,
من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## amonee

بس حبيت اسال انا جواجبي وشعري لونهم بني مش اسود ينفع استعملها ومابتكون غامقه 
واذا حبيت اطلب كيف ؟؟

----------


## amonee

لوسمحتي اريد صبغة الحواجب لون بني واريد اعرف كيف التواصل معكم ممكن تردي علي

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
آللهم إنآ نسألك الجنة وماقرب إليهآ من قول آو عمل ونعوذ بك من النار وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل ,,

اللهم آآآآآميين

----------


## السنيوورة

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله*

----------


## السنيوورة

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله*

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت ابوها79

للرفع

----------


## السنيوورة

:Allah Mos:  :Allah Mos:  :Allah Mos:

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## بنت ابوها79

للرفع

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## الرمش الذبوح

بالتوفييييييييج

----------


## X.أم يعقوب.X

موفقه يا رب

----------


## بنت ابوها79

للرفع

----------


## السنيوورة

:Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

:SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله 
استغفر الله*

----------


## أم شيخوو123

مووووفقه

----------


## ~smart~

بالتوفييق

----------


## دانتيل

بالتوفيق

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## امونه و محمد

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
تحتســـب،،
،،اللهم اميــــن،،

----------


## =ريم قطر=

الشيخه انا بغيت من صبغة الحواجب

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

*آستَغْفِر الْلَّه الْعَظِيْم وَآَتُوُب آَلِيَّه*

----------


## أم شيخوو123

موووووووفقه

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## فديتني حبوبه

موووووووووووووووفقه

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ارزقني رزقا لاتجعل لاحد فيه منَه ولا في الاخرة عليه تبعه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## ام عبادي 25

اباً من صبغ الحواجب اللون البني

----------


## ليتني قبر زاي

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

موفقــــــــــــــــــــــ ان شاء الله ــــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

الله يوفقج حبيبتي
ويرزقج من حلاله يارب

للـرفــــــع

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ارزقني رزقا لاتجعل لاحد فيه منَه ولا في الاخرة عليه تبعه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

_استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله_

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ارزقني رزقا لاتجعل لاحد فيه منَه ولا في الاخرة عليه تبعه برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## nena

على كام تعطينى سعر الجملة للكحل

----------


## السنيوورة

تم الرد على الخاص اختي

وهلا بيك

----------


## أم شيخوو123

مووووووووووووفقه

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## أم شيخوو123

موووووووووفقه يارب

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

ـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## sun and sand

موفقه ان شا الله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## أم شيخوو123

ربي يوفقج

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## أم شيخوو123

موووووفقه

----------


## السنيوورة

*استغفر الله العظيم واتوب إليه .. 
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب إليه .. 
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب إليه .. 
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب إليه .. 
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب إليه .. 
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب إليه .. 
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب إليه ..

*

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده ،، سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## برنسيسة الورد

مووووووفقه

----------


## ام علاوي2007

ماشي صور 
رويني كيف الحاجب يكون قبل وبعد

----------


## السنيوورة

هلا اختي

الصور واضحة حاولي مرة اخرى

والسموحة مابحط صور الحواجب

وهلا بك

----------


## بسمة هدب

أنا خذيت صبغة الحواجب بالفعل رائعه وتثبت وخذيت الكحل بعد 

" اللهم افتح علينا ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك وانشر علينا خزائن علمك

----------


## السنيوورة

مشكورة الغلا 

شهادتك اعتز فيها بارك الله فيك

ودي لك

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .*

----------


## السنيوورة

:Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿


*

----------


## السنيوورة

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

----------


## السنيوورة

_✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

_

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## السنيوورة

*سبحــــــــان الله وبحمــــــــده ... سبحـــــــان الله العظيــم*

----------


## السنيوورة

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## السنيوورة

*سبحــــــــان الله وبحمــــــــده ... سبحـــــــان الله العظيم*

----------


## السنيوورة

*☺اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر على ما أنعمت به علينا يا رب العالمين☺*

----------


## السنيوورة

☺اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر على ما أنعمت به علينا يا رب العالمين☺

----------


## السنيوورة

☺اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر على ما أنعمت به علينا يا رب العالمين☺

----------


## السنيوورة

☺اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر على ما أنعمت به علينا يا رب العالمين

----------


## السنيوورة

☺اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر على ما أنعمت به علينا يا رب العالمين

----------


## السنيوورة

:SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:

----------


## السنيوورة

☺اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر على ما أنعمت به علينا يا رب العالمين☺

----------


## السنيوورة

*☺اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر على ما أنعمت به علينا يا رب العالمين☺*

----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## السنيوورة

سبحــــــــان الله وبحمــــــــده ... سبحـــــــان الله العظيــم

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## خليك بالبيت

فديتك ابا واحد ضروري كيف التوصيل

----------


## السنيوورة

هلا اختي

توصيل سلم واستلم

ابعثي لي بياناتك على الخاص

وهلا بك

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحــــــــان الله وبحمــــــــده ... سبحـــــــان الله العظيــم

----------


## السنيوورة

++++++++++++++

----------


## السنيوورة

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## السنيوورة

:SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:

----------


## السنيوورة

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## السنيوورة

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## السنيوورة

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## السنيوورة

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## السنيوورة

*إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

*

----------


## السنيوورة

*إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

*

----------


## السنيوورة

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## السنيوورة

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## MAJIDA

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال

----------


## السنيوورة

:Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

*

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

:Laalahalaallah:  :Kafara:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده ,,,سبحان الله العظيــم

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده ,,,سبحان الله العظيــم

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
سبحان الله وبحمده ,,,سبحان الله العظيــم

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله وبحمده ,,,سبحان الله العظيــم

----------


## السنيوورة

*سبحان الله وبحمده ,,,سبحان الله العظيــم*

----------


## السنيوورة

*سبحان الله وبحمده ,,,سبحان الله العظيــم*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

:Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## السنيوورة

:Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

:Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## السنيوورة

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## السنيوورة

:AlhamduleAllah:  :MashaAllah:  :MashaAllah:

----------


## السنيوورة

اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## Miss banadol

بالتوفيق

----------


## السنيوورة

اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## My_Sweet_Art

:Rasool1:

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## fancy_free

بالتوفيييق^^

----------


## الشوق999

ربي يوفقج فالبيعه 

^_^

----------


## فردوس.

سبحان اللة و بحمدو

----------


## مدام الشامسي

ربي يوفقج ...

----------


## السنيوورة

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## فردوس.

يسلمو هايدين حلوة وايد

----------


## السنيوورة

:Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:  :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## mzajeah

للإله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

هلاااااا

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

:Allah Mos:  :Allah Mos:  :Allah Mos:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## السنيوورة



----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## السنيوورة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=678416

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن*

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحـــان الله وبحمده ........ سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحـــان الله وبحمده ........ سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحـــان الله وبحمده ........ سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب

----------


## السنيوورة

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحـــان الله وبحمده ........ سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

*

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## amethyst

ربنا يوقفج

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب

----------


## لوولووه

اللهم صلي وسلم على خير البشر ...

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب

----------


## السنيوورة

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله-

----------


## السنيوورة

*---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله-*

----------


## السنيوورة

*---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله-*

----------


## السنيوورة

*---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله-*

----------


## السنيوورة

*---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله-*

----------


## السنيوورة

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله-

----------


## السنيوورة

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله

----------


## السنيوورة

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله

----------


## السنيوورة

---استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله

----------


## السنيوورة

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## السنيوورة

هلاااااااا

----------


## ام قلب حنون

يسلموووووووو

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله ---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله استغفرالله---
---استغفرالله

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## السنيوورة

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## السنيوورة

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## السنيوورة

========

----------


## السنيوورة

هلا غالياتي

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

:Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيه

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيه

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيه

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيه

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## ريـــــــم

موفقة يا ربي  :Smile:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

*

*

إذا كانت هذه المشاركة مخالفة ولم يتم حذفها بعد رجاءً أبلغي عنها من خلال الزر التالي:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

*

*

إذا كانت هذه المشاركة مخالفة ولم يتم حذفها بعد رجاءً أبلغي عنها من خلال الزر التالي:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## أسيرة الماضي

موفقه الغلا ^_^

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

:SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:  :SubhanAllah:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## أم شيخوو123

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 
وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
اللهّـــم آميـــن .

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 
وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 
وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
اللهّـــم آميـــن .

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 
وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 
وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
اللهّـــم آميـــن .

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 
وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## السنيوورة

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## السنيوورة

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب

----------


## السنيوورة

هلااااا

----------


## السنيوورة

:Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## السنيوورة

:Sob7an:  :Sob7an:  :Sob7an:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## ريـــــــم

موفقة يا ربي  :Smile:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

متجر السنيورة الذهبي لكافة المنتجات الطبيعية التجميلية المغربية على أرفع مستوى زورونا على هذا الرابط شكرا لكurl]http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

*

*

إذا كانت هذه المشاركة مخالفة ولم يتم حذفها بعد رجاءً أبلغي عنها من خلال الزر التالي:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

*

*

إذا كانت هذه المشاركة مخالفة ولم يتم حذفها بعد رجاءً أبلغي عنها من خلال الزر التالي:

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## فردوس.

تسلمى يارب

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

http://forum.uaewomen.net/images/editor/italic.gif

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

*

*

إذا كانت هذه المشاركة مخالفة ولم يتم حذفها بعد رجاءً أبلغي عنها من خلال الزر التالي:

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ 
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

حيااكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## rodina

بالتوفيق

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

----------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

*

*

إذا كانت هذه المشاركة مخالفة ولم يتم حذفها بعد رجاءً أبلغي عنها من خلال الزر التالي:

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## MAJIDA

موفقة الغالية

----------


## السنيوورة

الجميع يارب

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ*

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,*

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## Mooozi

بالتوفيييق فديتج (=

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## ابداع الهدايا

بالتوفيق حبوبة

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,*

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب حبايبي

----------


## السنيوورة

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه

----------


## السنيوورة

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب اليه

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&*

----------


## السنيوورة

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&*

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ،

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&*

----------


## السنيوورة

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&*

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&*

----------


## السنيوورة

*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&*

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ...

استغفرالله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه.

&&لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين&&

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

*اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,*

----------


## السنيوورة

مراحب

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

++++++++

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## موكا كوفي

اختي الكحل طبيعي ولا فيه مواد؟؟ وكيف لونه ازرق طبيعي؟؟ وهل يصلح للاطفال؟

----------


## السنيوورة

هلا اختي الكحل طبيعي ويصلح للاطفال وهلا بك

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## انسة الموضة

اللهم يسر ووفق الجميع لطاعتك

----------


## انسة الموضة

اليوم يوم الجمعة لا تنسن ساعة الاجابة و التضرع في الدعاء والالحاح على الله فانه جواد كريم

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس ,,,,

----------


## السنيوورة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,، 
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## د لانا

بالتوفيق

----------


## السنيوورة

:Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## السنيوورة

========

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

=======

----------


## السنيوورة

=======

----------


## السنيوورة

حياكن الله

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## السنيوورة

========

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## ام قاايد

مووفقه
استغفرالله العظيم وأتوب اليه

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفرالله العظيم وأتوب اليه

----------


## السنيوورة

استغفرالله العظيم وأتوب اليه

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ربِ إنك ترآنا وتعلم بَ حآلنا فَ أبدل عسرنا يسراً ، و أبدل شدتنا بَ الفرج القريب من عندك يا رب .. {♥}

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## مها جميرا

موفقة

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

+++++++++

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## بنتـ DXB

إلــهــي قــد وجــدتــك دائما رحــيــمــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أرجــوك ♥

و وجــدتــك دائما ناصــراً و مــعــيــنــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أدعــوك ♥

فمن لي إذا لم تكن معي ♥ و من ذا الذي سيضرّني إذا حفظتني ♥

فـكـن مـعـي ♥ ربـي ♥ فـي كـل امـوري فـقـد فـوضـتـهـا كـلـهـا الـيـك ♥

----------


## السنيوورة

إلــهــي قــد وجــدتــك دائما رحــيــمــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أرجــوك ♥

و وجــدتــك دائما ناصــراً و مــعــيــنــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أدعــوك ♥

فمن لي إذا لم تكن معي ♥ و من ذا الذي سيضرّني إذا حفظتني ♥

فـكـن مـعـي ♥ ربـي ♥ فـي كـل امـوري فـقـد فـوضـتـهـا كـلـهـا الـيـك ♥

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

+++++++++

----------


## السنيوورة

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

0000000

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------


## السنيوورة

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ،

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ،

اللهّـــم آميـــن

----------

